# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  قصص بهلول

## ابوفاضل الفضلي

.. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 


... { العروج إلى السماء } ...


كان هارون الرشيد كثير المزاح مع بهلول ، وأيضاً كان من يحضر في القصر من القادة وغيرها يمزحون مع بهلول .

حاول بعض الحاضرين يوماً فتح باب المزاح مع بهلول فقال :
" هل تعلم ماذا فعلت؟"
قال بهلول : " عم يتحدث حضرتكم؟"
قال الرجل " تشبهت بالمجانين واخذت تجول الأسواق و الطرقات حافي القدمين فقد جعلت نفسك بذلك سخريةً للناس " 
قال بهلول من دون امتعاض:"تفضلوا إن امكنكم عرفوا لي نفسكم "
قال الرجل : " من العجيب أنك لا تعرفني ، ألم تعلم أني من المقربين في دولة هارون الرشيد؟".
تبسم بهلول وقال : "إن كان لك مقام عند هارون فهل لك مثل ذلك المقام عند الله تعالى ؟!".
قال الرجل - وقد وجد بذلك فرصة التعريف بنفسه -: " لي عند الله درجةً من القرب والمنزلة بحيث صرت اعرج إلى السماوات وبعد مدة من السير فيها انزل إلى الأرض ".
قال بهلول : هل ضرب وجهك شيء ناعم عند عروجك إلى السماء ؟"
قال الرجل بلا تأمل " نعم ضرب وجهي ما تصف كراراً "
وبعد هنيئة قال الرجل " أعتقد أن الذي ضرب بوجهي جناح الملائكة؟"
قال بهلول : " أقسم بنفسك الشريفة أن الذي ضرب وجهك هو ذيل حماري "
ضحك الحاضرون من الرجل وحسنوا عقل بهلول وفطنته .

:

المصدر كتاب : [ قصص بهلول ]
الكاتب : [رضا الشيرازي ]
ترجمة [ إبراهيم خزرجي

----------


## ابوفاضل الفضلي

ما في احد يشجعني اني انزل الجزء الثاني

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

السلام عليكم


مشكور يا أخي على القصه

وننتظر الجزء الثاني

----------


## ابوفاضل الفضلي

مشكورين على المرور 

ابي بعد ردود

----------


## زهرة الهدى

السلام عليكم 
بعد سنين أذا كنت لسى تدخل المنتدى ممكن أطلب منك تواصل تنزيل مالديك من قصص بهلول 
فهذا قليل في حق هذا الانسان العظيم 
ولك الشكر الجزيل

----------

